# Cambalache > Que los cumplas muy feliz >  Iban cumple un añito

## Pulgas

No, no es que quiera ponerle chupete de repente, sino que Iban, el súper moderador, el genio sin igual, el spamer mayor del reino, el Top4, el único... cumple su primer año en el foro.
Un año, 3.549 mensajes. Se dice pronto. Dentro de 20 años, habrá roto todos los contadores.

*¡Felicidades, Iban! ¡Y gracias!*

----------


## t.barrie

La verdad que a este paso batirá todos los records :Eek1: 

Más que felicitarle, agradecerle el tiempo que dedica al foro. Uno se alegra de tener gente así por aquí... :Smile1: 
A ver si algún día nos conocemos, que quiero aprender a romper mesas de marmol.

----------


## Iban

Tomás, romper mesas es fácil. Lo que todavía no cotrolo es la parte de recomponerlas. ;-)

Fernando, ¿un año? Quién lo diría... la cantidad de tonterías que se pueden decir en tan sólo un año. Jijijiji...

¡Que siga el espectáculo!

Pero sin mariconadas, ¿eh? ; - )

----------


## Ming

¿Cómo que todo un año?
Direis que hace tan solo un año que apareció este personaje, y vaya personaje  :302: 
Iban, te felicitaría, pero no hay nada que felicitar, cuando lleves 50 años por aquí ya hablaremos ^^
Iban... gracias.

----------


## M.David

> Un año, 3.549 mensajes. Se dice pronto. Dentro de 20 años, habrá roto todos los contadores.
> 
> *¡Felicidades, Iban! ¡Y gracias!*


Ya sabéis que los de Bilbao...
Seguramente sería una apuesta :302: 
Gracias por todo Iban

----------


## MagDani

Jolines Iban un año y 3549 mensaje :Confused: ?

Eso te sale a 10 mensajes diarios (quitando esos 1 días  que te quedaste sin ADSL)

que grande eres

----------


## Ming

> que grande eres


¿Grande se entiende como spammer?
Si es que sí, entonces sí, que grande eres  :O21: 
Jeje, yo también te quiero mucho :P

----------


## Mago Lawrence

¿COOOMOOOOOO?

¿que tenemos que seguir aguantando a Iban 20 años mas?

ay dios mio la que no s espera...


jaja que no que no que es broma :D

espero que sigas mucho tiempo por aquiii

----------


## Iban

¿20 años? No fastidies. No hay disco duro en el servidor del foro para 20 años de mensajes míos...

3.550 x 20 = 71.000 mensajes.

Vamos, no me aguantaría ni yo.

Jejeje... Cada día celebramos cosas más raras. Ayer regalé el Moliné a uno por su aniversario en la oficina. (Ah, t'estim molt).

----------


## Mago Lawrence

bueno Iban la tecnologia avanza..
dentro de 5 años ya veras ya si caben

----------


## Ritxi

Pues a mi se me ha hecho largo este año.
ya no me imagino el foro sin Iban... y eso seguro que es grave

----------


## Iban

¡La virgen santa!

¿No había fotos más pequeñas?

Que con esto me da para hecerme un poster...

Qué grande eres, Ritxi. Pero grande, grande.

----------


## Dieani

Muchas felicidades!

Y que cumplas muchos massss!!!

jejej

Un abrazo mágico.

----------


## barajasdemelo

¿Un año? - ¿3.554 menajes?
Lo que hace el ocio.  :302:  :302:  :302:  :302:  :302:  :302:  :302:  :302: 

*FELICIDADES Y GRACIAS POR TU TIEMPO Y CONOCIMIENTO*

----------


## Mistico

¡Felicidades compañero! ¡¿A ver cuántos años eres capaz de aguantar por aquí?! Un abrazo y que disfrutes de todo este nuevo año.

 :Wink1:

----------


## Álvaro Oreja

Grandioso el trabajo que has hecho en este foro! Y el que te queda! ^^

Felicidades Iban!

----------


## Magnano

¡¡¡Feliz cumleregistración!!!

Y justamente hace poco que te di la bienvenida al foro, como pasa el tiempo...
Te espero en Barcelona siempre que quieras. ¡Ah! Se dice t'estimo  :Wink1: 
Un abrazo super moderador
Los emoticonos no se ponen blancos...

----------


## oskiper

Tan sólo un año :Confused: 

Pero vamos si parece que está aquí desde siempre!!!!

Un abrazo Iban, por otros varios años más!

----------


## Ming

Esto se tiene que celebrar con una quedada en Barcelona (a la que tiene que asistir Iban, por supuesto  :302:  )
No, se dice: asko maite zaitut ^^

----------


## magikko

Felicidades Iban! que este barco navega derecho por el trabajo de personas como tu.

Un abrazo y que sea el primero de muchos! mínimo unos 10! 

A! y recuerda: Just said hey  :Wink1: 

Go to cambalache!

----------


## Mago Lawrence

ming supogno que cuando dices lo de la quedada no te olvidas de mi no?

----------


## LuisJOlmedo

Todos sabemos que eres un bot, reconócelo ya.

----------


## Mago Lawrence

Me vais a matar si pregunto que es un bot?

----------


## LuisJOlmedo

Un Ro-Bot  :Wink1:

----------


## Pulgas

A los efectos, y para que nos alcaremos, un programa informático que envía mensajes automatizados al foro.

----------


## Mago Lawrence

aaaah ok pulgas  :Wink1: 

LuisJOlmedo y un salto es tambien... jaja

----------


## Dummie

Me uno a las felicitaciones.
Se trata, sin duda, de una de las personas más cabal, culta y educada que ha pasado por aquí (desde que estoy yo, claro). 
Un saludo.

----------


## Moss

Yo sigo esperando por tu "ni ciego ni tonto"... :O21:   :001 302: 

A lo mejor es que no das encontrado el guión. Si quieres te dejo el mío. Toma. :Rules:

----------


## t.barrie

> Yo sigo esperando por tu "ni ciego ni tonto"... 
> 
> A lo mejor es que no das encontrado el guión. Si quieres te dejo el mío. Toma.


Ja ja :001 302: 

¡¡Aquí no se perdona ni una!!

----------


## Iban

Jajajjajaaj...

sois una panda de joput*s. Algunos, especialmente.  :O21:   :001 302: 

El "ni ciego ni tonto" lo grabé dos veces, con resultados catastróficos. Y no suelo ir con la cámara encima para ponerme a grabar si hago algo de magia. El fin de semana que viene vienen a casa mi hermano y su novia. Una oportunidad estupenda para volver a intentarlo. a la tercera..

Cada vez que leo la firma de CleHle se me cae la cara de vergüenza.

¿Cabal? ¿Eso es un caballo abreviado?

----------


## Moss

> El fin de semana que viene vienen a casa mi hermano y su novia. Una oportunidad estupenda para volver a intentarlo...o?


Eso, prueba con compinches. Malo será que no salga así. Pero enséñales antes unos videos del Blaine haciendo magia callejera, así sabrán como sobreactuar y decir: ¡OH MY GOD!.  Sabes que esto tienen que decirlo llevándose las manos a la cabeza y haciéndo ostensibles movimientos del cuerpo ¿no?  :117: 

P.D.:  Alonso¡¡¡... Alonso¡¡¡... Alonso¡¡¡

----------


## Iban

Les pondré vídeos de japoneses, que ésos tampoco sobreactúan.

Jajajaja, qué perro eres...

----------


## Moss

Mira que como tenga que volverte a contar el cuento del mono y la palmera...

----------


## Iban

> Mira que como tenga que volverte a contar el cuento del mono y la palmera...


Lo he buscado en Internet, pero sigo sin entenderlo.  :07: 

(Copio literalmente):

-----------------------

_Siempre el tigre le quería comé al mono. Pero el mono era un bicho vivo. Siempre le 'taba haciendo maldá al tigre._

_Le encontró el tigre al monito pescando en una costa de un río. Tenía ya mucha mojarrita que ya había sacao. El tigre le 'ice al mono que cómo ía a comé esa pesca. Y él le 'ice que tenía que fritale. Pero como él estaba muy entusiasmado, que sacaba mucho, que no podía abandoná. Que le ayude él, que le 'icía. Entonce que quedó el tigre en lugar de él pescando, y él se vino a fritá los pescadito. Y se puso a fritá arriba de un árbol porque le tenía miedo que lo ía a comé el tigre._

_Cuando están listos los pescaditos le llamó al tigre el mono. Y entonce el mono le 'ice que tiene que subí. Y entonce viene el tigre y le 'ice:_

_-¿Y cómo se sube aquí?_

_Y entonces el mono le 'ice que tiene que subí de culo. Y hizo así el tigre. Y empezó a subí el tigre, y cuando ía cerca le largó el aceite caliente en el traste. ¡Qué pucha!, salió disparando el tigre, que se olvidó de comele al monito._

_Despué de un tiempo se encuentran. El tigre le quería fundí al monito. Y el mono lo hablaba al tigre y le preguntó de la novia. Y el tigre se olvidó de fundilo, y entonce le 'ijo que lo llevaba a la casa de la novia. Y entonce le contestó al tigre:_

_-No, porque estoy muy enfermo. Si tuviera un caballo había de acompañate. Yo suelo andar a caballo no más; acá 'tán mis calchas mismas._

_-Bueno -'ice el tigre-, yo mismo me pongo de caballo y te llevo._

_Y el mono siempre gimiendo de dolor, le ensilló. Le tenía miedo y no le ajustaba la cincha. Y se jueron. Allá por medio del camino se cayó el monito y gemía no más. Entonce el tigre le preguntó qué le pasaba. Que él quería ajustale más la cincha, 'ijo el monito. Entonce él le 'ijo que sí, pero que no la ajustara mucho. El monito le ajustó algo y siguen otra vez._

_Entonce a la mitá del camino volvió a caé. Él quería ensillarle con todo el preparo del caballo. Y le 'ijo que él quería ponele freno. Despué el tigre le 'ijo que sí, que le pusiera, pero que no le vaye a tirá mucho porque le va a lastimá la boca._

_Despué siguen otra vez. Ya cayó otra vez el monito. Y el tigre le preguntó que qué le pasaba. Y él 'ice que quería ponele rabicho. Entonce le 'ice que sí, pero con cuidado, porque tengo quemado. Y despué el monito ya empezó a ponese bota y espuela._

_Cuando llegó cerca de la casa de la novia, que le sacara todo, le 'ice el tigre. El mono le 'ice que le va a desensillar. Con las espuela que le hacía gritá. Le hizo llegá a la casa de la novia no má. Y ya buscó el poste para atá el tigre. Y llegan y ya se tiró del tigre y le ató bien en el poste. Entonce llegó y se presentó y le 'ijo a la novia que saliera a mirá cómo 'taba el novio. Y él salió a dispará. ¡Pobre del mono si lo soltaba al tigre la novia._

_El caso jue que el mono pudo más que el tigre, que hasta le ensilló._

_Y que la novia le soltó al tigre y le sacó el freno y todo. Y despué que 'ijo el tigre:_

_-Vamo a vé si le hallamo. Yo lo voy a fundí. Yo me voy a hacer el muerto._

_Y se hizo el muerto el tigre. Y vinieron todos los animales. Y llegó el mono en el velorio del tigre. Y llegó diciendo: -¡Pobre amigo, que se murió!_

_Dentró y le tocó, y el tigre como muerto 'taba. Y el mono 'ijo: -Yo quero saber si el tigre 'tá muerto. Si 'tá muerto se va largá una bomba bien juerte. Y si no 'tá, no se va a largá. Entonce el tigre se largó una bomba bien juerte. Y entonce el mono 'ijo:_

_-Vo te 'tás haciendo el muerto para comeme. Nunca me va a comé, te vas a quedá con las gana. Y, ¡hasta otra vista!_

_Y hasta ara habrá de í disparando. Y así se salvó, que el mono es más artero, que le gana lejo al tigre._

Por Jesucristo, ¿esto en qué está escrito?

----------


## Iban

Ay, que me he colado de cuento, que no era ése.

------------

_El mono subió por una palmera porque tenía miedo del tigre. &#201;l le vio al tigre y por eso subió. Le iba a comer a él. Y 'taba alto en la palmera._

_Y el tigre le dice que se baje._

_-Yo voy a subir porque vo me va a comé._

_Y él le dice que no, que se baje. Y él no se baja._

_Antonce pidió el tigre a su santo que le eche un juerte viento. Y por la casualidá vino el viento de juerte y lo echó al mono. Y entonce el tigre lo agarró y lo tragó entero._

_Y el monito quiso salir. Y él dice:_

_-¿Cómo ticó é? Si salgo por lo oído, me va oír; si salgo por la narí me va oler; si salgo por la boca me va morder; si salgo por la mano me va arañá, y si galgo por el culo me va a cagar._

_Antonce pensó que él tenía un cuchillito. Eso nicó, se dio cuenta y dice:_ 

_-¿Y si hago un aujero en la costilla para salir, con mi cuchillito?_ 

_Y hizo un aujerito, y áhi pegó un salto el tigre, y salió. Y el tigre no se dio cuenta que salió el monito._ 

Para el que se lo esté preguntando, está en guaraní. Y... sí, estoy boicoteando las felcitaciones, jijijijij

----------


## Mago Lawrence

tampoco lo he pillado

Iban ya te vale equivocarte de cuentecito...

----------


## Sr.Mago

> A los efectos, y para que nos alcaremos, un programa informático que envía mensajes automatizados al foro.


jajajaj eso me recordo a TERMINATOR 1




> Yo sigo esperando por tu "ni ciego ni tonto"... 
> 
> A lo mejor es que no das encontrado el guión. Si quieres te dejo el mío. Toma.


Eso mismo iba a decir yo, ese deberia ser el regalo de Iban para el foro, como compensacion por un año de aguantarlo...




> Ay, que me he colado de cuento, que no era ése.


JAJjajajaj me lo lei entero y no era...  :O10: 

 insisto en lo del Ni Ciego ni Tonto, no todos tenemos la posibilidad de disfrutar de tu magia (aunque sea rompiendo mesas), así que un vídeo pa` los que somos de lejos no seria malo... 

 Felicidades y gracias por lo que das, tío...

----------


## magikko

> Ay, que me he colado de cuento, que no era ése.
> 
> ------------
> 
> _El mono subió por una palmera porque tenía miedo del tigre. Él le vio al tigre y por eso subió. Le iba a comer a él. Y 'taba alto en la palmera._
> 
> _Y el tigre le dice que se baje._
> 
> _-Yo voy a subir porque vo me va a comé._
> ...



......


¿Eso es cuento? Eso no puede ni ser catalogado!!! Es lo más bizarro que he leido el dia de hoy! ¿Pero que le pasa a la gente? ¿Por que la gente hace estas cosas y no continua con los cuentos bellos y clásicos?

Como este! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R2BAeh8wZLI

*Dedicado para ti Iban*, nuevamente por cumplir un año en este foro.

----------


## Iban

Una vez visto el vídeo, me estoy planteado mover el hilo a Magia Infantil.

Esto no lo habrá hecho Autis, ¿verdad? : - D

----------


## S. Alexander

Muchas felicidades, I-BAN  :302:  ¡Y que cuuuuumplas muuuuchos máaaas!

----------


## Sr.Mago

Pregunta: ¿por que Iban tiene tantos mensajes (3.632) en tan solo un año?

Respuesta: por que no es Ni tonto, ni Perezoso...  :117:

----------


## Iban

jajjaajajajaj

Os estáis buscando que me dé una crisis a lo Almodovar.

A los que tengo cerca, ya les he hecho el juego y repetirlo haría que ni hubiese espontaneidad ni nada. Y con los que no conozco y surge la posibilidad, lo normal es que no lleve la cámara encima.

Así que tengo que esperar a "acontecimientos" en los que sé que me voy a reunir con gente nueva, y llevar una cámara. Y no es fácil...

Por mis cojones que yo subo un ni ciego ni tonto.

----------


## Ming

Conclusión:
Te vienes a Barcelona y nos haces el jueguecito ^^

----------


## Iban

No, que ya lo conocéis, y así ni sorpresa, ni nada. Para eso, me contrato a dos actores.

Pero ya tengo un plan, que le he contado a Moss: este fin de semana nos vamos a hacer un descenso de barrancos ocho amigos. Y luego nos iremos a comer por ahí, de ésas comidas que duran siete horas. Así que me los voy a pasar por la mesa de dos en dos, y dale que te pego: ciego y tonto y ciego y tonto... Alguna toma tendrá que salir buena, digo yo... Malo será que de las tres veces, ni una quede como para enseñar.

Ay, la de guerra que me está dando esta historia...

----------


## Miroku

Felicidades Iban !!!
espero ser como tu algun dia :D :Ange: 

(perdona todas mis faltas ortograficas, jejeje...) :Na:

----------


## Iban

> espero ser como tu algun dia :D


Dios no lo quiera. Márcate metas más altas.

O mejor, sé tú tu propia meta.  :Wink1: 

Qué ideas tiene la gente...

----------


## Ming

> O mejor, sé tú tu propia meta.


 :Smile1: 
Que mono ^^

----------


## S. Alexander

¡Vaya! ¿Ya por fin tienes un añito? Venga, que de aquí a nada vas a la guardería, peque  :Wink1:  (por el título x'D)

Un abrazo mágico de felicitaciones

Sergio González

----------


## LOU LESS

Saludos.

Un poco tarde pero Felicidades.

Lou Less.

----------


## Iban

¡¡¡Lou!!!

Diego, escribe más, echo de menos leerte con más frecuencia.

Pero dejemos a Mag Lari tranquilo, : - )

----------


## CleHle

Ya sabes, los vaskos felicitamos cuando queremos.

Felicidades  :Party:  :Drunk:

----------

